# New calls



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

:usflag:Ok I hate toot his horn and make his ol head any bigger than it already is but I have to give credit where credit is due !

I got my order in on friday and of course got them out of the packages. Well you all know that if you get a new toy that you have to play with it. Needless to say momma was PIZZED lol !! They sounded great but these are my first non wood calls so Im hesitant. I put them in the truck hoping for a chance to make a set.

This evening there was 5 ( me, momma, my 2 yr old and my 2 oldest nephews ) of us going through a ranch just fishing. We come up by the barn and bam an ol yote comes hauling butt past us. I kill the clanking diesel motor and step up on the rail start blowing on the acrylic HR-1. He stopped about 80 yards out and that will be the last time that he stops any place ! DRT !!! Now he was stopped after hearing the pickup and then it stopped and everybody is talking real loud and the 2 yr old is hollering "pow him daddy" over and over. The 17 fireball made easy work of the dog !

Sorry just gotta give it to Chris, the man can make some bar ARSE CALLS !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the kill. Those acrylic calls really scream don't they !! The picture is a bit fuzzy though. LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

It was REAL clear through the 50mm scope !! LMBO !!
Pretty good day and the unexpected yote just put icing on the cake ;-)


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

The acrylic is unreal ! It was a first and I can assure you it wont be the last. Ill wear that sucker out and then make Chris warranty it ;-)


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You need a warranty on the pic, its faded away alreadyhoto:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL. Great job buddy !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the kill, I still haven't got my call yet but am hoping, I won't be like the other guys and bug you about not posting a pic..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahhh he likes the abuse we give him......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I will! Where's the bloody photo!?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

man if I posted a picture it would create to many problems for all of you guys. ALL of you would be running to walmart to get a new keyboard cause the old one filled up with drool ;-)

hope you guys are having a good day !!!!!

Hassel they are well worth the wait brother ! Never used anything but handmade wood calls and FoxPro electronics ( in the recent years ) but I have NO complaints on these calls at all !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads "Way To SHOOT'EM DEAD"-------------sb*


----------

